# T Bolt's sig's



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Been working on a Battle of Britain sig. Not fancy, I only have Paint to work with


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Interesting. The one with the Do-17 is the one I'm doing for the BoB Gb !! 

Nice!!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice collection Glen


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I've narrowed it down between these two


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

I would say 2nd is clearer


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Yea, I think I'm leaning toward that one too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work. Second one is much clearer, so I would go with that one. If you want something more advanced you might want to look at GIMP...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the tip! I downloaded GIMP and this is the result. When I get more acquainted with that program I'm sure I can do amazing things.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Just putting this one here for safe keeping before I switch


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)

The white cliffs are a great touch!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2010)

Great looking Siggy Glenn.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

Been messing around with Sig's for the later on


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

A nice set...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2010)

A good collection


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

More Sig's. I like a lot of choices


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy crap dude, you're not making this easy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Love them!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 20, 2010)

New Sig for Jack


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats a cool one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats hot...just like Jan's new avatar!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Thats hot...just like Jan's new avatar!



Jokes on you! That's Jan...


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2010)

Christmas Sig


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't get the sig to load. Is there anyone that can help?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2010)

Done. Nice sig too.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Hugh!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 27, 2010)

Time for a new sig


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

A little on the tall side but still looking good!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2012)

New Christmas sig


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking very nice.


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2012)

good stuff Glenn, must get mine updated, had it for a while now


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice one Glenn!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2012)

rochie said:


> good stuff Glenn, must get mine updated, had it for a while now


 
A shame, I rather like this one 
BTW did everyone notice that the 'hype' of siggies is in the past now? A few years ago I got a request for making a siggy almost every week. Now once a year is about it.

On topic: Nice siggy Glen


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2012)

Neat! I like it.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

Trying to organize my icons


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2013)

good stuff Glenn, hope you got 'em all in the right order !!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, I thought I would organize all mine as well.........done.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

rochie said:


> good stuff Glenn, hope you got 'em all in the right order !!!!!


Made sure to number all the little pictures before I pasted them all together  Not as big a job as you had though Karl 




fubar57 said:


> Yeah, I thought I would organize all mine as well.........done.
> 
> Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2013)

A new sig in honor of the upcoming Heavy Hitters GB

The guy standing on the wing kinda looks like my dad standing on the wing in the bottom pic, standing in the same place even.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one Glenn!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 17, 2015)

I realized that I still had my winter sig up and decided to recycle this one which I always liked, updating it to the 75th Anniversary


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 18, 2015)

Good 'onya Glenn.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice one Glenn!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## T Bolt (Nov 1, 2016)

New one to match the new group build


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2016)

Cool!


----------

